

Can anyone help review our redesign? thoughts? - jjvoike

voike.com
we have changed our design in order to get better conversion rates...
thanks
jj
======
jondcampbell
Terrible. Your logo is slightly pixelated, your photos are all
disproportionate. No hover states on your links and buttons. The search box
positioning is awkward. Your frontpage uses more images with text in them than
actual text that search engines can pick up on. The colors, spacing, and font
sizes on <http://voike.com/news_feeds> are all not user friendly or clear, the
page doesnt even tell me what its there for.

